# Harper headache remedy



## craigc90 (Nov 16, 2008)

I have been cleaning bottles from this summers digs and ran across this one.Harper Headache Remedy Washington D.C. anyone know anything about this one if its common or not.


----------



## druggistnut (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi Craig,
 I dig those occasionally, and I do see them on ebay, so they must be relatively common.
 Matt's guide lists three variants (below) and none are uncommon.
 It's still a neat bottle.
 Bill

* #​*​​​​1223 *HARPER *Value: $5.00 Last Recorded : 03-Apr-03​Embossing : HARPERS CUFORHEDAKE BRAIN FOOD WASHINGTON DC​Comments :​Height: 5 " Color: clear Shape: rectangular Lip Style: flat tooled​......................................................................................................................................................................​*#​*​​​​1027 *HARPER *Value: $3.00 Last Recorded : 04-Apr-04​Embossing : HARPERS HEADACHE REMEDY WASHINGTON DC​Comments :​Height: 5 " Color: clear Shape: rectangular Lip Style: flat tooled​......................................................................................................................................................................​*#​*​​​​5543 *HARPER *Value: $4.00 Last Recorded : 06-Nov-06​Embossing : HARPER'S CEPHALCINE FOR HEADACHE WASHINGTON, D.C.​Comments :​Height: 5 " Color: aqua Shape: rectangular Lip Style: flat tooled


----------



## craigc90 (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks Bill I may have posted this same bottle this summer but could not find the post. The detailed info is great thanks.


----------



## GuntherHess (Nov 17, 2008)

Its one of the more common DC medicines. The DC bottle book is probably the best reference for that medicine.


----------

